#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-20
<primeras>  .mo uzantılı dosyaları gedit açmıyor ne ile açarım
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-21
<ultrAsk> s.a
<ultrAsk>  :)
<ultrAsk> arkadaþlar
<ultrAsk> freebsd de dosya rm x
<ultrAsk> þeklinde silinmiyor mu?
<ultrAsk> beylet satýra
<ultrAsk> gitmek için ne  yapýyoduk
<ultrAsk> ctrl?
<Kartagis> hangi satıre? nerede?
<ultrAsk>  your config (at /homex/ultrask/inspircd/run/conf/inspircd.conf:504)
<ultrAsk> Duplicate oper block with name ultrAsk at conf/opers.conf:131
<ultrAsk> hata var buralardas
<ultrAsk> dostum
<ultrAsk> nasýl gitcem  o satýrlara
<Kartagis> vi +504 /homex/ultrask/inspircd/run/conf/inspircd.conf
<ultrAsk> nasýl
<ultrAsk> pico içindeyim
<ultrAsk> freebsd bu
<ultrAsk> arama
<ultrAsk> nasýl yapýyorduk
<ultrAsk> unuttum
<ultrAsk> uzun zamandr kullanmýyorum .ÇS
<genctelefon> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-22
<ultrAsk> S.a
<ultrAsk> Warning: Unable to read configuration file `/usr/local/etc/bitlbee/bitlbee.conf'.
<ultrAsk> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<ultrAsk> :localhost.localdomain NOTICE AUTH :If you read this, you most likely accidentally started BitlBee in inetd mode on the command line. You probably want to run it in (Fork)Daemon mode. See doc/README for more information.
<ultrAsk> bu sorun ne arkadaþlar :S
<ultrAsk> The OS enforces a limit on max open files
<ultrAsk> Hard Limit: 250 MAXCONNECTIONS: 1024
<ultrAsk> Fix MAXCONNECTIONS
<ultrAsk> Possible error encountered (IRCd seemingly not started)
<ultrAsk> =====================================================
<ultrAsk> Check above for possible errors, and this output of
<ultrAsk> ircd.log. If you cannot solve the problem, read
<ultrAsk> Unreal.nfo on where to get support
<ultrAsk> bu ne demek arkadaþlar
<ErKaN> ultrAsk:  ilkinde inetd modda calistirmissin fork(daemon) modunda calistir diyor. ki readme de aciklanmis nasil olacagi..
<ultrAsk> daemon
<ultrAsk> nasýl çalýþtýrcam?
<ErKaN> gerci bitlbee-ircd bilmiyorum.
<ultrAsk> aynen
<ErKaN> doc/readme de anlatilmis..
<ultrAsk> ingilizce bilmiyom
<ErKaN> ctrl +f ile ayni sozu ararsan birseyler cikar gibi..
<ErKaN> digerinde ise ircd.log dosyasinda hatalari gostermisler vs vs ona gore en fazla baglanti ayarinda sorun var duzeltmen gerekir.
<ErKaN> BitlBee brings IM (instant messaging) to IRC clients. It's a great solution for people who have an IRC client running all the time and don't want to run an additional MSN/AIM/whatever client.
<ErKaN> hmm fena degilmis (;
<ErKaN> gerci kendi irclerine cekmek icin kurnazca bir yol :x
<ultrAsk> evet
<ultrAsk> örneði var
<ultrAsk> public server
<ultrAsk> kýsmýna bak sitede.
<ultrAsk> güzel bi sistem
<ultrAsk> gördün mü ErKaN
<ErKaN> baktim, ama cok komplike olur, bircok da hata verecektir muhtemelen
<ultrAsk> basit kurulumu sanki
<ultrAsk> örneðine baktýn mý
<ultrAsk> ayrýuca suan unreal
<ultrAsk> kurmaya çalýsýyorum
<ultrAsk> saçma sapan hatalar alýyorum
<ErKaN> kurulumun basitligi degil de, insanlar boyle hersey ic ice girince biraz sasiriyor ve kimsenin de hosuna gitmiyor acikcasi
<ErKaN> msn ve icq bu yuzden sapitti biraz.
<ultrAsk> biz
<ultrAsk> kullanýrýz
<ultrAsk> boþver :)
<ErKaN> sadelik onemlidir :)
<ultrAsk> [error] Couldn't open "unrealircd.conf": No such file or directory
<ErKaN> dosya yerinde yok bulunamiyor
<ErKaN> yerini dogru belirtmemissin
<ultrAsk> yuh :D
<ultrAsk> hacý
<ultrAsk> oldu oh be :D
<ultrAsk> 213.155.190.130:4147
<ultrAsk> gel bak :D
<ultrAsk> ErKaN
<ultrAsk> orfamýsýn dostum :Çb
<ErKaN> sayilir..
<ultrAsk> verdiðim yeri þimdi kurdum :D
<ultrAsk> servislerini kuruyom þimdi.
<ErKaN> Connection attempt failed [213.155.190.130:4147]
<ultrAsk> açýk
<ultrAsk> ddostum
<ultrAsk> bi daha dene
<ultrAsk> arjad
<ultrAsk> arkadaþlar
<ultrAsk> irc services
<ultrAsk> hangisini tavsiye edersiniz
<ultrAsk> kurabileceðim?
<ErKaN> ircservices derdim, fakat yazilim devam etmeyecek.
<ultrAsk> nasýl
<ErKaN> anope / atheme secim senin.
<ultrAsk> atheme
<ultrAsk> evet
<ultrAsk> gördüm
<ErKaN> daha guncellenmeyecek ircservices.
<ultrAsk> neden
<ultrAsk> ki
<ultrAsk> ama atheme
<ultrAsk> nasýl kurulur
<ErKaN> yapimcisinin keyfinin kahyasi bilir :x
<ultrAsk> hiç bi kaynak
<ultrAsk> görmedim
<ultrAsk> anladým
<ultrAsk> sence ircservices i yapan kullananlarý
<ultrAsk> hackleyebilir mi
<ultrAsk> ?
<ErKaN> simdiye kadar duymadim (ama neden olmasin) :x
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> atheme
<ultrAsk> nasýl kurcam?
<ultrAsk> bilgin var mo
<ultrAsk> açyým
<varadero> her yazýlým için geçerli o risk
<ErKaN> uyuz bir sistem o :x
<ultrAsk> dosyasýný
<ErKaN> varadero: (neden olmasin) :P
<ultrAsk> açtým tar dosyasýný
<ultrAsk> dostum
<ultrAsk> atheme nin
<ultrAsk> ama gerisi yok :D
<ultrAsk> kaynak yok googlede
<ErKaN> readme ara bir yerlerde :)
<ultrAsk> atheme-services-7.0.0-alpha5
<ErKaN> unrealircd kurduysan anope kur bari, atheme turkce destegi yok (ingilizcesi bile daha gelisim asamasinda)
<ultrAsk> anladým
<ultrAsk> ~/atheme-services-7.0.0-alpha5/doc> ls
<ultrAsk> .   FAQ   LICENSE    PRIVILEGES  SQL          VERSION_LETTERS  perl
<ultrAsk> ..  IRCD  PCOMMANDS  SASL        TRANSLATION  XMLRPC           technical
<ultrAsk> ingilizce hep
<ultrAsk> :D
<ErKaN> yeni bir servis o
<ultrAsk> evet
<ultrAsk> :D
<ultrAsk> buranýn demi
<ErKaN> bildigim kadariyla evet, ama freenode kendi duzenlemelerini yapiyor uzerinde
<ErKaN> direk kullanmiyor.
<ultrAsk> NickServ Kimlik Bilgisi: NickServ@services. * Nickname Services
<ultrAsk> NickServ Baðlý Olduðu Server: services. Atheme IRC Services
<ultrAsk> nickserv End of /WHOIS list.
<ultrAsk> beyler
<ultrAsk> ircservices te
<ultrAsk> þu hatayý alýyorum :S
<ultrAsk> [Jun 22 23:14:13 2011] httpd/main: Failed to open listen socket for 213.155.190.130:4147: Address already in use
<ultrAsk> [Jun 22 23:14:13 2011] httpd/main: Listening on :4147
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-23
<MrKeuner> selam, android ve garanti kullanan var mi icinizde?
<bekir> iyi akşamlar :)
<solayagim> sana da bekir
<bekir> weechat kullanan varmı ?
<solayagim> o nedir?
<solayagim> xchat benzeri chat programı mı
<bekir> evet
<bekir> konsol üzerinden ırc chat için
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-24
<solayagim> hiç kullanmadım
<solayagim> gerek de görmedim
<bekir> Hmm, sen ne kullanıyorsun
<solayagim> xchat
<bekir> onuda denedim
<bekir> bügün
<bekir> çoğu yazılımı denedim
<bekir> ama xchatı sevmedim fazla
<solayagim> istediğin ne dostum onu anlayamadım
<bekir> hiçbirşey, kullanan olsaydı sorum olacaktı
<solayagim> yani ubuntu'da tüm sorunları çözdün geriye weechat mi kaldı onu diyorum
<bekir> ubuntuda hiçbir problemim yok
<bekir> weechat dışında
<solayagim> ne güzel valla
<solayagim> bende bu gece natty kurup gnome3 denicem
<bekir> sende çokmu sıkıntı oluşturuyor ubuntu _
<bekir> sakın deneme :D
<solayagim> nedenki
<bekir> pişman olursun
<bekir> ben denedim
<bekir> onu deneyeceğine hit fedora 15 indir
<solayagim> sende işler pek iyi gitmemiş anlaşılan
<solayagim> yok fedora denedim sevmedim
<bekir> ya kurulum yaptım
<bekir> ama kolay olmadı diyelim
<bekir> dediğim gibi zaten bayağı bi güncelleme yapıyor eğer kota sıkntın yoksa
<bekir> fedora 15 denemelisin bence
<solayagim> dostum benim 16mbit bağlantım var
<solayagim> saniyede 2Mb çekiyorum
<bekir> sorun yok o halde :)
<solayagim> istediği kadar güncelleme indirsin
<solayagim> :)
<bekir> =)
<bekir> deneyceksen dene büyük ihtimal ilk açılışta açılmayacak
<solayagim> sen üzerinde pek uğraşmadın sanırım
<solayagim> neyse kurmadan önce araştırırım biraz
<solayagim> unity ile gnome3 birbirini pek sevmemiş zaten
<bekir> evet
<bekir> aynen öyle
<bekir> kurduktan sonra sistem açılmıyor
<bekir> kurtarma arayüzüne
<bekir> girp
<bekir> 50 paket daha güncelleme
<bekir> yapıyorsun sonra açılıyor
<solayagim> valla en iyisi debian abi
<solayagim> ben sırf şu skype'da ses sorunu yok diye ubuntu kurdum
<solayagim> o da annem yurtdışında dayımla konuşacak diye
<solayagim> yoksa debian'dan asla şaşmam
<bekir> ubuntuda iyi ama fazla karıştırınca hemen stabilliği gidiyor
<bekir> debian herzaman stabil
<solayagim> aynen
<solayagim> o zaman bu gece debian + gnome3 denerim
<solayagim> sen diyince ubuntu'da denemekten vazgeçtim
<bekir> senin bileceğin iş ama dediğim gibi sorun çıkaracak yani emin olabilirsin
<bekir> debianda çıkarırmı bilmiyorum
<solayagim> valla gnome3'ün bence en az 1 yıla ihtiyacı var daha
<bekir> gnome3 ün en stabil çalıştığı sistem şuanda fedora zaten
<solayagim> 1 yıl sonra sorunsuz hale gelir
<bekir> aynen
<Kartagis> selam darkwinduck
<erdal> slm milllet
<erdal> nasılsınız
<Immortal> kimse yok gibi
<slarikan> kim lazımdıki
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-25
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> zyxel nas cihazımın diskinde firmware güncellemesinden sonra bir problem oluştu. tek disk üzerinde jbod yapılandırılmış. Diskin içindeki bilgileri ubuntu üzerinde görebilmenin bir yolu var mıdır yada recovery yazılımları ile mi çözebilirim?
<varadero> e
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> fedora 15 kurdum ve su anda grub yok ne yazıkkı ubuntu grub u nasıl kurabılırım
<slarikan> wikide olması lazım
<ysfm> konsolu acmak ıcın ne yazmam lazım kısayol komutuna gnome3 cıldırdı hic birsey acılmıyor :)
<slarikan> terminal miydi terminale miydi tam hatırlamıyoru
<ysfm> ok
<slarikan> live cd ile nasıl yapılacağı yazmış
<slarikan> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Yeniden_Grub2_Kurulumu
<slarikan> sonuna doğru senin sorunundan bahsetmiş
<ysfm> terminalı acabılırsem
<ysfm> :D
<slarikan> gnome-terminal
<slarikan> bide bunu dene
<ysfm> terminal actı ama
<ysfm> karakter sonucu veriyor
<ysfm> pfff
#ubuntu-tr 2011-06-26
<ysfm> s.a. grub kurulumda sistemi bagladıktan ve baglanılan sistemin root kullanıcısına gectıkten sonra /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory seklınde bir hata alıyorum neden kaynaklanıyor olabılır
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon>  installed post-installation script alt işlemi çıkış durumunda hata döndürdü : 139
<genctelefon> bu nedemek
<ErKaN> tercume edene sormak lazim :)
<ErKaN> nasil ceviri ise o
<shlomo> arkadaşlar bi sebebten windows kurmam gerekiyor. grub silinecek. geri getirmek için böyle bir yöntem önerilmiş. daha kolayı yok mudur acep ?
<shlomo> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Yeniden_Grub2_Kurulumu
<genctelefon> tek sabit diskinmi var
<shlomo> evet
<genctelefon> malesef grub tekrar kurman gerekiyor
<slarikan> adres doğru
<genctelefon> windows un kötü yanı
<genctelefon> virtualbox işini görmüyormu
<tulliana> acemi: debian güncellemesinde böyle bişey var sorun ne olabilir acaba http://www.fpaste.org/CWdT/
<acemi> sources.list in nasil
<tulliana> bakayım
<tulliana> acemi: http://www.fpaste.org/qNYc/
<acemi> 12. satir ve yukarisini silip apt-get update yap
<tulliana> ok
<acemi> ama yine verecek hata mesaji, yarim kalmis kurulum var
<tulliana> acemi: apt-get update ile hata vermedi ancak
<tulliana> apt-get dist-upgrade ile aynı hatayı verdi
<acemi> dpkg --configure --pending   denesene
<tulliana> ok
<tulliana> acemi: çıktı vereyimmi
<acemi> ver
<tulliana> acemi: http://www.fpaste.org/WkwO/
<acemi> bu sayfa hata veriyor
<tulliana> acemi: http://dpaste.com/559468/
<acemi> smfpd'yi sen mi kurdun
<tulliana> o ne idi? (ben kurmuşumdur)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-18
<Dogu-Kagan> Merhaba
<pajero> vaay
<BrozaC> slm
<sertaconay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-19
<sertaconay> günaydın
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-20
<MassiveTR> ubuntu-one The authentication failed. hatası veriyor bilen var mı?
<sertaconay> ubuntu-one hesaplarını görüntülediğinde bilgisayarın gözüküyor mu
<MassiveTR> hayır
<sertaconay> o yüzdendir
<sertaconay> büyük ihtimal
<MassiveTR> nasıl ekleyebilirim?
<sertaconay> u1sync -authorize
<sertaconay> yazar mısın terminatore
<sertaconay> pardon u1sync --authorize
<MassiveTR> u1sync: command not found
<sertaconay> ubuntu one yüklü mü
<MassiveTR> evet
<sertaconay> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<sertaconay> yeniden dene bence
<sertaconay> kurulumun  ardından da u1sync --authorize yazarsın
<sertaconay> Authorized mesajı gelir
<MassiveTR> ubuntuone-client-tools paketi konumlandırılamıyor
<sertaconay> ubuntu kaç?
<MassiveTR> lubuntu 12.04
<sertaconay> komut satırından yazarken software-center açık mı
<MassiveTR> hayır
<sertaconay> ya da başka bir paket yöneticisi?
<MassiveTR> hayır
<sertaconay> ubuntuone programını açabiliyor musun
<MassiveTR> ubuntuone supporttaki biri ile konuştum
<MassiveTR> ubuntuone-client-tools ppalarında artık yokmuş
<MassiveTR> evet programı açabiliyorum
<sertaconay> hmmm
<sertaconay> programı açtıktan sonra
<sertaconay> join ya da connect gibi buton var mı
<sertaconay> dropbox misali
<sertaconay> eğer varsa o butona tıklayıp bilgilerini girebiliyor musun bir bak diyecektim
<MassiveTR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/997326
<MassiveTR> buna sahibim sanırım
<ersin> selam arkadaşlar dropbox kurdum ancak update nasıl oluyor
<ersin> selam arkadaşlar dropbox kurdum ancak update nasıl oluyor
<cufaf> sa
<cufaf> sistem kurulu hard disc hariç 2 adet 1 ve 1,5 tb hd var. yanlız diğer hdd içinde değişiklik yapamıyorum sile miyor yada dosya taşıyamıyorum.
<cufaf> yardım edebilecek olan var mı
<hasanakgoz> merhaba arkadaşlar
<hasanakgoz> bir sorunum var bir sunucuya ubuntu kurucam ama raid kartını tanımadığı için kurulum yapamıyorum acaba kurulum sürücüsünü iso dosyasına nasıl eklerim ?
<hasanakgoz> bir fikriniz var mı ?
<sertaconay> cufaf, diğer hdd içinde gezinti yapabiliyor musun
<ogulmus> hasanakgoz, ne yapan li burada
<cufaf> compiz de masa üstü sayısını arttıramıyorum
<cufaf> :) buna bari cvp alsak
<hasanakgoz> ogulmus: :)
<hasanakgoz> ogulmus: ne olsun raid driver'ı kurulum cd'sine nasıl eklenir bir bilen varmıdır diye dolanıyorum :D
<cufaf> sa.
<cufaf> arkadaşlar herkez hala afk mı ?
<cufaf> sistemin kurulu olduğu hdd hariç diğer hddlerdeki dosyaları silemiyor yada yeni dosya koyamıyorum.!
<sertaconay> cufaf, diğer hdd içinde gezinti yapabiliyor musun
<sertaconay> diye sormuştum ama o ara disconnect olmuşsun
<cufaf> eet
<cufaf> herbir dosyayı görüyor geziyorum
<cufaf> sertaconay,
<sertaconay> herhangi bir şekilde dosya kopyalayamayıp değiştiremiyorsun yani
<cufaf> sadece hdd lerin içindeki dosyaları silemiyor yada yeni dosya ekleyemiyorum
<cufaf> yeni dizin bile oluşturamıyorum
<sertaconay> chown yapmak gerekiyor sanırım
<sertaconay> o hdd nin formatı endir
<sertaconay> nedir*
<cufaf> bir ara ezkiden de boyle bi sorun olmuştu ubuntu 8,04 te sanırım mount ayarı falan yapmıştık mete_cetin vardı :)
<cufaf> hepsi ext3
<cufaf> ntfs-config de yüklü
<cufaf> cafe içi windozlara paylaşım veriyorum hddleri.
<guest-GD6BLA> selam
<cufaf> as
<guest-GD6BLA> şifremi unuttum konuk oturumdan girdim tekrar kurmak dışında bildiğiniz bir seçenek var mı?
<sertaconay> cufaf, mount edilmiş sürücüye chown denedin mi
<sertaconay> sudo chown cufaf /dev/sürücüadı
<guest-GD6BLA> hiç bişey denemedim
<sertaconay> şeklinde
<guest-GD6BLA> dediklerinden hiç bişey anlamadım ben yeni kullanıcıyım :(
<cufaf> sertaconay,  hddlerin handisi sda 0 1 3 5 bilmiyorum
<cufaf> uzun zaman oldu yabancıyım artık hepsine :)
<sertaconay> guest-GD6BLA, root un da mı şifresini unuttum
<guest-GD6BLA> ikisi aynıydı sanırım :/
<guest-GD6BLA> ya da root için ayrı bi şifre istememişti sanırım
<sertaconay> cufaf, diske natilus ile girdikten sonra ctrl + L ye basmayı dener misin
<sertaconay> yolu veriyor olması lazım
<sertaconay> guest-GD6BLA, ubuntu başlarken recovery yi seçip başlat
<cufaf> sudo fdisk -l le görebiliyorum.
<sertaconay> orada root hesabına bağlanmış olacaksın
<guest-GD6BLA> evet sonra ne yapmam gerekiyor
<sertaconay> passwd guest
<sertaconay> yazdığında sana yeni şifre soracak
<sertaconay> o kullanıcının
<sertaconay> guest yerine kullanıcı adını yazmalısın tabi
<guest-GD6BLA> tamam
<sertaconay> guest-GD6BLA,
<sertaconay> eğer o grub menüsünü göremezsen
<sertaconay> bilgisayar başlarken shift e basılı tut
<guest-GD6BLA> teşekkürler
<sertaconay> o menü çıkar karşına
<sertaconay> rica ederim umarım hallolur
<cufaf> sertaconay,
<cufaf> sökemedik mi :)
<sertaconay> neyi
<cufaf> :D uheuheuhe8
<Nuri> Merhaba
<Nuri> sertaconay sorunun çözüldüğünü söylemek ve teşekkür etmek için tekrar geldim
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> böylece root şifrem olmadığınıda öğrenmiş oldum :)
<sertaconay> guest sen misin (:
<Nuri> evet
<sertaconay> passwd root deyip de değiştirebilirsin sanırım (:
<Nuri> windows 7 mavi ekran hatası verdi ama ubuntu halen canavar gibi çalışıyor :D
<Nuri> tek sorun şifremi unutmuş olmaktı :)
<sertaconay> geçmiş olsun
<Nuri> sağol
<Nuri> online oyun için kurmuştum onuda :/
<Nuri> en azından bir süre oyundan uzak kalacağım bu da iyi bişey :)
<sertaconay> hangi oyun
<Nuri> istanbul kıyamet vakti
<Nuri> böyle ilerlemeli grup bölgeleri var orda takılıyordum zaman geçiyordu
<sertaconay> daha önce tanıtımlarına bakmıştım
<sertaconay> yıllar oluyor
<Nuri> çok değişti olayı tamamen paraya döktüler
<Nuri> :)
<Nuri> grup bölgeleri güzel ama
<Nuri> geyik makara oluyor
<Nuri> ama bi kişi hatalı oynarsa sil baştan :D
<sertaconay> her çevrimiçi oyun gibi o da paraya dönmüş demek (:
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-21
<Ersin> arkadaşlar ubuntu 12de adobe dreamweaver türevinde ne var
<sertaconay> kompozer var diyorlar ama hiç kullanmadım
<Ersin> sağol sertaç bakim
<Ersin> sertaconay sağolasın hemen bakim
<CAGLAYAN-> iyi akşamlar. ubuntu da ethernet kartım kayboldu. internete giriyordu  ama şu an donanım olarak görünmüyor sanırısam
<CAGLAYAN-> sağ üst köşede de görünmüyor.
<Ersin> sağol sertaconay kurdum ve memnun kaldım birde ekranımın sol tarafındaki kenar çubuğumu nasıl kaldırırım
<BrozaC> Slm
<CAGLAYAN-> as
<cufaf> sa.
<cufaf> sertaconay,  dün çıkmak zorunda kaldım.
<cufaf> sorunu halletme şansımız var mı?
<Ersin> önereceğiniz vnc yazılımı varmıdır
<BrozaC> Tightvnc
<Ersin> sağolun efendim
<BrozaC> Reca
<Ersin> brozac burdan hangi paketi indirmeliyim http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php
<BrozaC> Ä°phonedayim
<BrozaC> Ubuntu'da paketi hazır var
<Ersin> sağol bende yatim uykum geldi sağol herşey için
<Ersin> yarın bakarım sağol
<cufaf> arkadaşlar 2 gündür hdd lere hükmedemiyorum paylaşıma veremiyorum. bir bilgili arkadaş yardım etse rica etsek
<BrozaC> Samba ya bak
<cufaf> BrozaC,  sambayı yükledim. biraz bişeyler yapmaya çalıştım ama linux iyi bi kullanıcı değilim.
<cufaf> çok küçük ufak tefek sorun olursa halledebiliyorum. hdd lerde değişiklik yapamıyorum.  dosya silip yeni dosya ekleyemiyorum içindekileri de taşıyamıyorum
<sertaconay> cufaf, chown denedin mi o gün söylemiştim
<sertaconay> sökemedin mi dedin çıktın
<sertaconay> ne alakaysa
<cufaf> :) chown dedin de bende chown etmeyi bilmiyorum
<sertaconay> komutu da yazmıştım
<cufaf> sudo chown ssss /dev/dürücü?
<sertaconay> yemedi mi o :D
<cufaf> :) sda1 sda2 sda5
<cufaf> denedim
<sertaconay> o komut çıktı verdi mi
<cufaf> birinden birine dizin oluşturabildim ilk restartta yine gitti
<cufaf> hyr vermiyor
<sertaconay> hmmm
<sertaconay> google dan baktın mı peki
<cufaf> :) çok ilginç bir durum oldu.
<cufaf> bişeyler karıştırdım google amcadan pek anlayamadım engilizce kötü ama paylaşım oldu ama :)
<cufaf> sertaconay,  çok teşekkür ettim kardeşim.
<cufaf> heycandan direkt kapatmışım
<cufaf> bir rest atayım da.
<cufaf> sertaconay,  kardeşim çok teşekkür ettim yardımların için
<sertaconay> sorun halloldu mu
<sertaconay> chown ile mi
<cufaf> ama birşey daha çıktı makinayı yeniden başlatınca paylaşımlar iptal oluyor :)
<sertaconay> dosya yöneticisinde gözükmüyor mu hdd ler
<sertaconay> unmounted  şeklinde gözükmesi lazım
<sertaconay> yani tıklayınca mount etmesi lazım
<cufaf> sertaconay,  gksu nautilus ile giriyorum.
<cufaf> her res atışımda chown etmessem de hddleri göremiom :) ilginç
<cufaf> windowsdaki bet dosyası tarzı bişey yapsam. başlatıcı yani. bunu tıkladığımda chown etse ?
<cufaf> pratik olarak çözsem şimdilik
<sertaconay> automount yapmak daha kolay
<cufaf> nasıl?
<sertaconay> güzel soru
<sertaconay> http://www.bilgisayar.gen.al/f/gnu-linux/eger-usb-diskinizi-ubuntu-otomatik-mount-etmiyorsa-t595.html
<sertaconay> bahsettiği yerdeki diğer ayara bakar mısın
<sertaconay> aslında bu sorun kesinlikle daha önceden birinin başına gelmiştir (:
<ronax> cufaf : http://www.adilkaraoz.com/tag/auto-mount-partitions-in-ubuntu/
<sertaconay> http://www.bilgisayar.gen.al/f/gnu-linux/media-tespiti-ve-mount-etmek-disk-hdd-usb-bellek-usb-cdrom-t679.html
<cufaf> inceliyorum
<ronax> cufaf : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<BrozaC> slm
<ronax> a.s
<sertaconay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-22
<Ersin> efendim winde xampp var ubuntuda ne vardı
<Ersin> sol kenar çubuğumu nasıl genişletebilirim ubuntu 12de
<Ersin> pidgin ile wlm windows live messenger açılıyormu
<Ersin> pidgin ile wlm windows live messenger açılıyormu
<Ersin> http://www.linuxogren.com/ NEKADAR GÜ
<Ersin> http://www.linuxogren.com/ NEKADAR GÜZELMİŞ
<Kartagis> Ersin: dünkü sorunun neydi hatırlamıyorum, ama çözdün mü?
<Kartagis> aha, bir html editörü sormuştun
<Kartagis> gnome mu kullanıyorsun?
<Ersin> Kartagis KOMPOZEN KURDUM SAĞOL
<Ersin> gnome
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<Ersin> çok güzel yazı http://linuxogrenmekistiyorum.com/2011/01/27/linuxla-tanisanlarin-en-sik-yaptigi-5-hata/
<ronax> Ersin : dreamwever sorunun çözüldü mü
<ersin> hımmm bende samsung kies kurmam lazım yardımcı olurmusunuz
<ronax> ersin : dün dreamwever tarzı bi program aradığını söylediler
<ronax> sudo apt-get install kompozer
<ronax> bu işini görür
<ronax> samsung kiesi ise wine ile kuracaksın
<ronax> önce
<ronax> sudo apt-get install wine
<ronax> ondan sonra kiesi çek
<ronax> çit tıkla
<ronax> çift tıkla
<ronax> kolay gelsin
<ersin> sağol ronax çok yardımcı oldun
<ersin> örneğin ben yokken pc başında xchat loglayabilirmi burayı
<ersin> ronax
<ronax> ersin : anlamdım ama xchat'ta Settings > Preferences > Logging yolunu izleyerek log ayarlamaları yapılabilir
<ersin> RONAX ÇOK YARDIMCI OLDUN TEŞEKKÜR EDERİM
<ronax> eyvallah
<ersin> okadar ncsa olup tv programına çıktım hatta özel bir kurumdan microsoft dalında sistem eğitmenliği aldım ama görünen oki çok acemiymişim daha gerek ronax gerek kartagis ve diğer arkadaşlar çok yardımcı oldu sağolun
<ronax> burada herkes birbirinden bir şey öğrenir,işin doğasında bu var,abartmana gerek yok :)
<ronax> ms ile unix dünyası ayrı
<ersin> ncsa yazmışım pardon mcsa
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-23
<Ersin> merhaba gençler paket yöneticisinden bunu https://launchpad.net/onboard indirdim ama nasıl çalıştırıcam bulamadım yardımcı olurmusunuz
<Ersin> https://launchpad.net/onboard
<Ersin> buldum dashboarddan girdim
<BrozaC> slm
<ersin> android telefonuma nasıl ubuntu yüklerim
<ersin> android telefonuma nasıl ubuntu yüklerim desemm kızarmısınız
<ersin> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ubuntu+for+android&c=apps burradda  android telefonuma ubuntu buulamadım :(
<ersin> Kartagis ve ronay
<ersin> ronax
<ersin> sertaconay
<ersin> brozac
<mega_> selam
<mega_> ekran kartının kurulu olup olmadığını nasıl anlayabilirim?
<Kartagis> lshw belki söyler
<Kartagis> emin değilim
<mega_> bazen yavaş çalışıyor acaba ekran kartı kurulu mu değil mi diye şüpheleniyorum
<Kartagis> ekran kartı ne?
<mega_> intel
<mega_> toshiba L10 dizüstü bilgisayar
<mega_> 750 mb ram var
<mega_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<mega_> direct renderin yes yazıyor
<Kartagis> 750mb?
<Kartagis> e yavaş çalışması normal
<mega_> aynı bilgisayara pardus da kurulu pardus o kadar yavaş değil
<mega_> paket yöneticisini açtım orada kurulu gibi gösteriyor
<mega_> xserver-xorg-video-intel   bu paket kurulu
<Kartagis> keşke yardımcı olabilsem
<BrozaC> glxgears la bak
<Ersin> BrozaC: Kartagis ve diğrt tüm arkadaşlar sağolun adam gşbş sistemim oldu elinize sağlık
<Ersin> tavsiye ettiğiniz onscreen keyboard varmı varsa nelerdir
<Ersin> ve hp pfficejet driverı nasıl indiririm bulamadım
<Ersin> (07:40:40 PM) Ersin: BrozaC: Kartagis ve diğrt tüm arkadaşlar sağolun adam gşbş sistemim oldu elinize sağlık
<Ersin> (07:48:44 PM) Ersin: tavsiye ettiğiniz onscreen keyboard varmı varsa nelerdir
<Ersin> (08:20:58 PM) Ersin: ve hp pfficejet driverı nasıl indiririm bulamadım
<Kartagis> orca işe yarayabilir belki
<Kartagis> www.hp.com
<Kartagis> Ersin: neden ekran klavyesi istiyorsun?
<Kartagis> karpal tünel?
<Ersin> kartagis ufak kardeşime lazım
<Kartagis> google'de arat
<Ersin> bulamadım desem sanıeım yanlış arıyorum
<Kartagis> xvkbd diye bir şeyden bahsediyorlar
<Kartagis> http://www.google.com.tr/search?aq=0&oq=linux+ekran+kla&sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=linux+ekran+klavyesi
<Ersin> çok sağol hemn balim
<BrozaC> Ersin yedek al :)
<BrozaC> madem ,istediğin gibi sistemin oldu yedek al :) üzülme sonra
<BrozaC> ubuntu da sbackup tavsiye ederim basit etkili kaliteli
<Ersin> system settingsde backup var ordanmı alim
<Ersin> BrozaC:
<Ersin> backup alma progrramı için önerileriniiz mümmkünsee deep freezee giibbi bbişi ssöyllermiissinizz
<Ersin> Back In Time (backintime-gnome) iyimidir kurimmi
<ekolojik> yeni mi çıkmış
<Ersin> evet
<ekolojik> yedkleme sistemi imiş
<ekolojik> ben de yeni bir gnome versiyonu gibi bişey zannettim
<Ersin> hpcam önediğinn bbaackup prrg vaarmı
<ekolojik> hiç ihtiyacım olmadı şimdiye kadar
<ekolojik> bu arada gnome"nin türkçesi cüce demek imiş,daha yeni öğrendim
<ekolojik> çok ayıp
<Ersin> :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-06-24
<Ersin> arkadaşlar pidgin ile facebook chat açılıyomu
<ronax> Ersin : http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Ana_sayfa
<ronax> Ersin : http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/
<ronax> foruma üye olup iyice bir elden geçir
<ronax> wikiyide tara
<ronax> genelde bir çok şeyin cevabı orada olur
<ronax> g/linuxcularla paylaşımda bulunmak isteğin varsa : http://tuxweet.linux.org.tr/home/filter:all/pg:3
<Ersin> eline sağlık efendim bakim
<BrozaC> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-17
<turgay> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-18
<turgay> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ElixirVitae> Selam turgay!
<turgay> bot bana niye selam vermiyor :(
<ElixirVitae> Öyle herkese selam yok.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<f0und> Ha kusura bakma görmemişim turgay, hoşgeldin
<turgay> f0und: beraber bir yemeğe çıkarsak affedebilirim sadece
<f0und> turgay: Error: "beraber" is not a valid command.
<ElixirVitae> <f0und> Ha kusura bakma görmemişim turgay, hoşgeldin
<ElixirVitae> lol Kartagis
<f0und> ustamla dalga mı geçiyorsunuz?
<ElixirVitae> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ
<ElixirVitae> "He's the Javatar"
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-19
<Kartagis> nihayet mac os kuruyorum
<ElixirVitae> Hackintosh Kartagis?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> vbox içine
<Kartagis> sıçacağım iş arkadaşlarıma
<ElixirVitae> Tüm şirket olarak macosa mı geçtiniz yoksa?
<Kartagis> hayır
<Kartagis> her gün aynı şeyleri dinliyorlar
<Kartagis> bıktım artık
<Kartagis> mac os'la alakası yok bu isyanımın
<ElixirVitae> Ofis stresi, hmm.
<ElixirVitae> Açık sistem mi ofisiniz?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> 11 kişi var burada
<Kartagis> bazı şarkılardan kusma geldi artık
<Kartagis> rihanna diamonds
<Kartagis> enrique iglesiad dirty dancer
<Kartagis> rihanna'nın bir şarkısı daha var
<Kartagis> ondan da
<Kartagis> adını hatırlamıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Ses geçirmeyen kulaklıklar kullanabilirsin ama bu da sorunu göz ardı (yada kulak ardı) etmek demek.
<Kartagis> will.i.am ve britney spears bir şarkı söylüyor
<ElixirVitae> Tam pop müzikçiymiş sizin ofis de.
<Kartagis> her seferinde kulaklık takıyorum ama bu sefer de kendini soyutluyor diyecekler
<ElixirVitae> Bir arkadaş diyordu insana başka dillerdeki pop müzik kendi dilindekinden daha güzel geliyor diiye.
<Kartagis> şimdilerde ispanyolca bir şarkı çalıyorlar
<ElixirVitae> *-diiye.
<Kartagis> la silencio mu öyle bir şey
<Kartagis> şarkı güzel
<Kartagis> ama her gün çalınca gına geliyor
<ElixirVitae> Sen de misilleme yap, K-Pop veya J-Pop çal.
<Kartagis> k-pop nedir?
<ElixirVitae> Tekrar tekrar dinleyince marjinal lezzeti düşüyor parçaların.
<Kartagis> j-pop da
<ElixirVitae> Korean, Japanese.
<Kartagis> haha şunu dinle bir
<Kartagis> bir dakika
<Kartagis> &g tuts my body
<f0und> Kartagis: Touch My Body (Tuts My Barreh) / Karaoke Fail (English subtitles ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7oGx2dImE8>; Touch my body ( tuts my barreh ) - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74RJ4QJfKXY>; Touch My Body Tuts My Barreh Karaoke Fail English subtitles ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIx1FxmRDvA>; TUTS MY BARREH (aka Touch my body), Ken lee , aybaybear ...: (2 more messages)
<Kartagis> 1. bağlantı
<ElixirVitae> Bluemars radyo var Kartagis.
<Kartagis> &g bluemars
<ElixirVitae> 3 farklı kanal var, tam meditasyon/rahatlama müzikleri.
<f0und> Kartagis: BLUEMARS - Music for the Space Traveller: <http://bluemars.org/>; BLUE MARS: <http://www.bluemars.com/>; Blue Mars (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Mars_(video_game)>; Blue Mars (Mars Trilogy): Kim Stanley Robinson: 9780553573350 ...: <http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Mars-Trilogy-Stanley-Robinson/dp/0553573357>; Exploring Blue Mars - YouTube: (1 more message)
<ElixirVitae> Org olanı.
<Kartagis> bir bakayım
<ElixirVitae> Voices from Within de güzeldir.
<ElixirVitae> Sana gidecek olan CryoSleep olabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Ne kanser birşeymiş bu gönderdiğin Kartagis.
<Kartagis> huun-huur-tu & bulgarian women`s choir angelite - fly, fly my sadness
<ElixirVitae> huun-huur-tu yu kaldıramazsın belki.
<ElixirVitae> Throat-singing yapayorlar.
<Kartagis> cryosleep deneyeyim
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, http://207.200.96.225:8022/
<ElixirVitae> Diğerlerinin portları da 8020 ve 8024.
<Kartagis> 22 cryosleep mi?
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Inclined Plane by Der Spyra
<Kartagis> şu anda journey to samadhi çalıyor
<ElixirVitae> ^ bu da bluemarsta şu anda çalan
<Kartagis> bunu neyle çıkardın?
<ElixirVitae> hexchat + bir tane script
<ElixirVitae> İstersen atayım bir pastebine.
<ElixirVitae> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780045/
<ElixirVitae> Bir de bu var: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5780046/
<ElixirVitae> İkincisi sıkıntılı ama, tagler olmayınca hata veriyor.
<Kartagis> python mu bu?
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ElixirVitae> Sağdan soldan çarpmıştım zamanında, nereden aldığımı dahi hatırlamıyorum.
<Kartagis> python biliyor musun sen?
<ElixirVitae> Pek sayılmaz.
<ElixirVitae> MPD kullanmıyor muydun sen?
<Kartagis> &g mpd
<f0und> Kartagis: Music Player Daemon Community Wiki: <http://mpd.wikia.com/>; Music Player Daemon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon>; MPD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MPD>; Metropolitan Police Department: mpdc: <http://mpdc.dc.gov/>; Memphis Police Department: <http://www.memphispolice.org/>; MPD - Home page ... (1 more message)
<Kartagis> cıks
<ElixirVitae> ogny kullanıyordu o zaman.
<Kartagis> icecast2 kullanıyorum şimdi
<ElixirVitae> Ben Clementine kullanıyorum.
<Kartagis> bir ara senden bir betik aldım da
<Kartagis> aynen
<Kartagis> clementine
<Kartagis> mixxx kullanıyorum bir de
<Kartagis> sen önermiştin
<ElixirVitae> Mixx çok iyi.
<Kartagis> 1.11 dizelerinde de katkım var
<Kartagis> heh
<ElixirVitae> (＾ ▽＾)人(＾▽ ＾)
<ogny> nedir
<ogny> goremiyorum
<ogny> ElixirVitae: neyi sordun
<ElixirVitae> o/ ogny
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis ile media/music player konuşuyorduk da, senin ne kullandığın ile alakalıydı soru.
<ElixirVitae> MPD diye hatırlıyorum.
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: sen bana önermiştin sanırım MPD'yi
<ElixirVitae> O da olabilir.
<Kartagis> hatta bir betik vermiştin
<ElixirVitae> ┐(￣ー￣)┌
<Kartagis> 3 saniyede bunu yapabildin ha
<ogny> he
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/yS7p8BV.png
<ogny> mpd kullandiydim
<ElixirVitae> ^ Kartagis
<ogny> artik kullanmiom
<ogny> soundcloud
<ogny> cok severe kkullaniyom
<ogny> nasilsiniz dostlar
<ogny> ElixirVitae Kartagis
<Kartagis> iyidir
<Kartagis> senden?
<ElixirVitae> İşler tıkırında, seni sormalı.
<ogny> iyi sagolun ya
<ogny> tikir tikir
<ogny> para basiyosun
<kserkses> s.a
<ogny> a.s kserkses
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +96.0°C  (crit = +99.0°C)  coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0:  +96.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 0:         +96.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1:         +95.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<hanzala> bu sorun nasıl düzeltılıtr acaba
<ElixirVitae> Püüüv.
<ElixirVitae> Ne yapmışsın öyle hanzala.
<hanzala> ben degıl
<ElixirVitae> Aklıma kasanın içine yağ doldurup kızartma yapan adam geldi.
<hanzala> linux yabıyo
<hanzala> wındows kuruyom
<hanzala> hersey normal crasıs 3 de bıle fan calışmıyo
<hanzala> lınux kuruyom
<hanzala> fan bı dönmeye baslıyo
<hanzala> dıyom bu havalanacak artık
<hanzala> bunun bır cözumu varmı
<hanzala> wındows kurmanın dışında
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-20
<Kartagis> imdat diye bağırasım var
<turgay_> bağır bağır
<kserkses> s.a
<Conqueror> ogny
<Conqueror> orda mısın? bilgisayar da ne kadar uzmanlaştıkça aslında hiçbir şey bilmediğinizi göreceksiniz gibi bir söz vardı bilen var mı ya?
<mete_cetin> Selam
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-21
<Conqueror> selam
<lessent> Herkese iyi akşamlar..
#ubuntu-tr 2013-06-22
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> bumlebee yı sorunsuz kuran varmı acaba
<Bulent09> a selam hg
<hanzala> hb
<hanzala> arkadaslar bumlebee hakkında yardım olacak kimse varmı
<Bulent09> ben yardým olurdum ama bnm tek kart var yüklemedim
<Bulent09> http://www.debian.org.tr/Debian'da_Bumblebee_Kurulumu
<Bulent09> bu link var yardýmcý olur inþ
<hanzala> yok o olmaz eror verıyo
<hanzala> nvida linuxden sogutacak yaw
<hanzala>  gıttım 70 bır aspratör aldım bır sogutucu
<hanzala> ısı bu halde
<hanzala> cpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device temp1:        +72.0°C  (crit = +99.0°C)  coretemp-isa-0000 Adapter: ISA adapter Physical id 0:  +71.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 0:         +69.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) Core 1:         +66.0°C  (high = +86.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<Bulent09> çok fena
<hanzala> memde nasıl
<Bulent09> tam güçte calýsýyor
<hanzala> selamlar
<hanzala> bır arkadas depo listesi verebılırmı
<kserkses> s.a
<Bulent09> a selam hg
<Conqueror> selam
<Bulent09> a selam
<Bulent09> hg
<Conqueror> hoşbulduk
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-17
<vento> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-18
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> hangi dağıtımı önerirsiniz :)
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu mu kullanayım yoksa fedora mı
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-21
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> şu ubuntu one için dosyaları donwload etmek amacıyla bir executable koymuşlar ama debian da çalıştıramadaım
<fnoyanisi> deneyen oldu mu?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-06-22
<kast37> günaydın kimse var mı
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<fnoyanisi> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-16
<fnoyanisi> selam ubuntu'cular
<tayfun> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-17
<gulle> slmlr
<gulle> söurceslistimi sildim yanlışlıla
<gulle> nasıl yenısını oluştururum
<gulle> vaz gectım buldum cevabı
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-18
<Scou13t> s.a. hayırlı geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-19
<fnoyanisi> selam ubuntu'cular
<fnoyanisi> kimse var mi?
<Kartagis> &later tell fnoyanisi ben varım
<f0und> Kartagis: The operation succeeded.
<fnoyanisi> internet koptu la
<fnoyanisi> bu ne kardesim
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : sen kanalin muhtari gibisin. sen de olmasan ses yok
<fnoyanisi> mate desktop kurdum, ozlemisim ya gnome2 yi
<fnoyanisi> neymis oyle gnome3 ten kde'den cektigimiz
<Kartagis> ben de isyerindeki bilgisayara elementary kurdum
<Kartagis> evde ubuntu kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> birkaç sorun var gerçi
<Kartagis> mesela su
<Kartagis> chroma masaustu bildirimleri açik
<fnoyanisi> elementary guzel bi tema yapmis
<fnoyanisi> +1
<Kartagis> bir e-posta geldiği zaman tikliyorum, eğer chrome o anda aktif degilse uygulamaya odaklanmiyor,
<fnoyanisi> bir bilgim yok ne yazik ki
<fnoyanisi> windows ta chrome kullaniyorum ama
<fnoyanisi> *nix lerde firefox
<fnoyanisi> bildirim sanirim sadece chat icin oluyor
<fnoyanisi> email de oldugunu bilmiyordum
<Kartagis> simdi farkettim
<Kartagis> irc istemcisinde de herhangi bir url'ye tikladigim zaman chrome penceresine odaklanmiyor
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> desene kokten gitmis
<beyrek> musait olna varmı
<fnoyanisi> sen sor
<fnoyanisi> kanalda kimseden ses cikmiyo zaten
<fnoyanisi> hayalet kanal
<beyrek> kişisel birşey sorcam hocam kanalla ilgili
<beyrek> birisini çağırmak istediğim zaman ismini nasıl yazarsam onu uyarırı
<beyrek> ??
<fnoyanisi> beyrek : dersen gider ona
<fnoyanisi> biraz da irc client a bagli sanirim
<beyrek> direk ismini mi yazıyorum isminden sonra hemen iki noktamı koyuyorum
<beyrek> fnoyanisi:
<beyrek> fnoyanisi :
<beyrek> olmuyo :D
<beyrek> senin yaptıgın geldi ama
<beyrek> benim yazdığım olmadı
<fnoyanisi> irc client a da bagli
<fnoyanisi> kimisinde bisey olmuyo diye biliyorum
<fnoyanisi> emin de degilim :)
<fnoyanisi> sen aninda haberlesmek istiyorsan whatsapp filan at :)
<fnoyanisi> eskiden icq vardi, sora msn
<beyrek> yok linuxte bu güel oluyo :)
<fnoyanisi> irssi kullan :P
<fnoyanisi> BitchX vardi, proje oldu saniyordum hala devam ediyormus :)
<beyrek> konversation var bende
<beyrek> ya abinin biri öğretmişti  unuttum
<thiras> beyrek, client ile ilgili bir konu
<thiras> senin yapabilecegin bir sey degil
<thiras> karsi tarafin notificationi acik olmali
<thiras> kimi client destekler kimi desteklemez
<beyrek> anladım teşekkürler :)
<hwpplayer1> Nasılsınız arkadaşlar
<hwpplayer1> Biraz artmış sayımız galiba
<hwpplayer1> Ubuntu forumdaki arkadaşlar tam gelse burası dolar taşar aslında
#ubuntu-tr 2015-06-20
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> yeniden sela,
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-20
<erdinc> selam
<k4y4> selamun aleyküm _
<k4y4> ?
<erdinc> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-21
<afaagagag> slm
<afaagagag> aloo
#ubuntu-tr 2016-06-24
<hwpplayer1> hayırlı işler arkadaşlar :)
#ubuntu-tr 2017-06-20
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
